# Types of Mollies, Swordtails, Guppies, Platies..



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I have yet to see a site that lists every KNOWN type of each of these livebearer species, with a picture reference. It'd be great to identify what specific type of Platy/Molly/Swordtail/Guppy I have when I purchase them (I know the types that I have now, but at first, I had to do a lot of digging around to figure it out).

I highly doubt a site such as this even exists, but perhaps one does? Does anyone know of one?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you tried the ALA.....American Livebearer Association????
there are thousands of species of livebearers...and many yet undiscovered..as is with all groups of fishes..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IFGA for guppies. They hold the guppy shows and should have the names of new color varieties. New colors & patterns are being created by breeding all the time, too. 

Also Look for aqualog books and posters. They started collecting pictures for fish dealers and found a demand


> All Livebearers and Halfbeaks (Guppys, Platys, Mollys by Michael Kempkes and Frank Schäfer. 1998. 352 pages, 2000 color photos. --- $85.00


 They also publish regular supplements of new additions.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh I'll check those sites out, thanks!


----------

